# Bowtech Allegiance Draw length change ??



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey guy's just picked up a new to me Bowtech Allegiance it's the E5 cam??? It look's like all you have to do is back out the bolt a little and adjust it? Is this correct? 




Thanks,Parker


----------



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

2005 models had fixed draw length cams and did not have a draw length adjustment, 2006 and on have draw modules you could change out to adjust draw length on. All models had an adjustable draw stop.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1785945


----------

